# Mask Makeover



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thought I'd take a stab at painting a mask as a step towards doing some gray scale stuff this year....
Mask before:










And After:


























The technique I used was to simply paint the entire thing black. Then I brushed a dark gray over it, then a dry brush of gray, and drier brush of light gray, and a very dry brush of white.

I glued some hair from an old wig to it.

I'm pretty happy with it.
That is all.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Your image code didn't work for some reason but I pasted the URLs into my browser and the mask looks great. You have a really good eye for value. Grayscale sounds like a challenge -- eager to see the finished project.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Rahnefan said:


> Your image code didn't work for some reason but I pasted the URLs into my browser and the mask looks great. You have a really good eye for value. Grayscale sounds like a challenge -- eager to see the finished project.


Thank you. I do not know what is happening w/ the code, but asked Joiseygal for help.
Thank you for the compliment too. I hope to do a full grayscale character for Phoenix Comicon in May.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total improvement! Yay for you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jim, I think all you need to do is to substitute "url" for "IMG" at the beginning and end of each link you posted. The pictures won't embed, but the links should still work.



And yes, a vast improvement with the makeover


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe I missed a memo. Are pictures no longer to be embedded?
This has always worked before.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, apparently you did miss the memo.
About a year ago the forum stopped letting you embed the actual images themselves. Now, you need to use a website or service like Photobucket to host the actual images, and then put a link into your post/thread so that others can see the image(s).

What kind of paint did you use to do this?
How did it hold up after being worn/used?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

fontgeek said:


> Yes, apparently you did miss the memo.
> About a year ago the forum stopped letting you embed the actual images themselves. Now, you need to use a website or service like Photobucket to host the actual images, and then put a link into your post/thread so that others can see the image(s).
> 
> What kind of paint did you use to do this?
> How did it hold up after being worn/used?


I'm sorry to be behind the curve on embedding pics....
I looked at a post I embedded pics in a couple months ago and those are still there. It must be a complicated rule.

I used Acrylic paints, which held up just fine. Nothing came off.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I fixed it where you can hit the link and go directly to the picture. Unfortunately it will not allow me to post the picture directly on your thread. Jim very nice job on the improvements on this mask!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Joiseygal said:


> I fixed it where you can hit the link and go directly to the picture. Unfortunately it will not allow me to post the picture directly on your thread. Jim very nice job on the improvements on this mask!


Thank you Joiseygal!
I believe the pic issue has been overcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolThanks for fixing the picture...now I can see it!) And BTW JJA, it is a fantastic transformation! From "bleh" to BEAUTIFUL, in a monsterly fashion, of course.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that's a great transformation! Much improvement on Frank's looks.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Your welcome JustJimAZ! It is weird when I fixed it on my computer the link only showed up, but now I can see the pics on my phone.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:BTW JJA, it is a fantastic transformation! From "bleh" to BEAUTIFUL, in a monsterly fashion, of course.





Copchick said:


> Wow, that's a great transformation! Much improvement on Frank's looks.


I am glad you like it! I hope some grayscale makeup comes out as well.


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, amazing job! 

If I may ask, where did you get the original mask?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Evil Elf said:


> Wow, amazing job!
> 
> If I may ask, where did you get the original mask?


Thanks Evil Elf. I've had it at least 3 years. I'm almost sure I got it on clearance at Wal-Mart. Definitely on clearance.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great improvement. I have a mask that needs some hair. Any special kind of glue?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice makeover, it is looking much better now.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

scareme said:


> That's a great improvement. I have a mask that needs some hair. Any special kind of glue?


I used ordinary rubber cement, though I'm not thrilled with it. E6000 would be my 1st choice, I just did not have a tube handy when I did this.



Spooky1 said:


> Nice makeover, it is looking much better now.


Thank you Spooky!


----------

